# I'm not going to explain it ....



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK guys...( this one time only, I realy mean just guys)

How many of you are going out tomorow and buying small HAIR CURLERS to wear on stage just so you can be cool?

G.

IF you saw it, you'l know what I mean ....
I still havent decided on the "cool " factor yet....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, baby


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm going to go with

almost none of us.

And as for the "cool" factor, this isn't it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Since one of my most used 'pornhub' searches is "chubby granny mature", I'm naturally going to say 'thumbs up'


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Who has hair anymore???


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Earlier this week, someone recommended Christmas ornaments in my beard. Now, curlers?

No, and no. 

What an absurd world this is becoming. I'm going to invest in handbaskets because we're all going to hell.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the wife is back in style! Perfect.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> the wife is back in style! Perfect.


now that I think of it....MINE IS TOO....
G.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

_ I don't find this cool at all! It's a gimmick fail at best!_


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wish I had enough hair to do this!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

adcandour said:


> Since one of my most used 'pornhub' searches is "chubby granny mature", I'm naturally going to say 'thumbs up'


You Kitty Fox fanboi, you. I'm more a Nina Hartley kinda guy...

As far as the original subject goes, no, not cool. What's scary though is that I saw a kid yesterday who had the "fro comb left in the fro" look going on. It looked retarded when it was around the first time.

Neil


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

When you can sing with that much soul who cares how you wear your hair?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

keto said:


> Oh yeah, baby


There may be some information I'm missing here that I can't see because of work filters. Is that Bruno Mars being silly?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> There may be some information I'm missing here that I can't see because of work filters. Is that Bruno Mars being silly?


well, that's how he came out to perform on The Voice last night.
silly, serious? I dunno. it didn't feel like an attempt at humour, or maybe I just didn't get it.
It wasn't like this:
[video=youtube;KXuQVOhCcqA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXuQVOhCcqA[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I wish I had enough hair to do this!


OMgosh I have more than my share of hair to do this with! I still wouldn't do this! So not cool!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> OMgosh_* I have more than my share of hair to do this with!*_ I still wouldn't do this! So not cool!


Braggart!:smile-new::smile-new:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There may be some information I'm missing here that I can't see because of work filters. Is that Bruno Mars being silly?


IF you want to see the performance here it is...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2c5h2D9IQI

LEt me make it very clear....I love this type of music...
Its the hair thing that's got me wondering....

G.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

No curlers for me but great song though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Now I get the thread..... them be funky curlers 




GTmaker said:


> IF you want to see the performance here it is...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2c5h2D9IQI
> 
> LEt me make it very clear....I love this type of music...
> ...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> When you can sing with that much soul who cares how you wear your hair?


i'm going to second this...who cares...i thought it was funny and kind of cool...

in an age of pyrotechnics, holograms, lip-syncing...it's just another flavour ( and thats another one...those clocks were STUPID)

the best part of it is...he's got people talking about it...so people who HAVEN'T heard of him, are now looking him up to see the fuss and going..."wow, this guy's good...but why IS he wearing curlers?"...then looking at the rest of his catalog...

stupid hairpiece...but i bet his youtube/itunes/album sales/views went up (think Aerosmith and Run DMC, minus resurrecting a career)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> When you can sing with that much soul who cares how you wear your hair?


I agree, but then why do such an obvious publicity stunt/ attention grab? It can only be a distraction from the music/ performance.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

First, I don't know who the guy is. He may be very talented. 

Trying to create a fashion trend?

It looks dumb to me. Lots of styles do. The pants hanging off your ass with the crotch just above the knees is another one that just make me laugh. 

I just don't get it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Milkman said:


> The pants hanging off your ass with the crotch just above the knees is another one that just make me laugh.
> 
> I just don't get it.


neither do those that do it.
some young guys I work with did this until I told one how it came about.
in jail, wearing your pants like that meant that 'you're available'.
didn't take long for all of them to yank 'em up. 
oh .. and they realized that they could be more productive with less effort. go figure.


----------

